# كافة قطع غيار مصانع العلف...



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (16 أبريل 2014)

كافة قطع غيار مصانع العلف

تتشرف شركة الجوهرى الرائدة فى مجال معدات تصنيع الأعلاف وصاحبة كبرى الوكالات التجارية بتقديم خدماتها لأصحاب مصانع وشركات الأعلاف وتوفير كافة قطع غيار مصانع الأعلاف
دايات و رولات استانليس بأعلى المواصفات














دايات بيلكو والمكابس الصينى والايطالى والألمانى وموينج
دايات لجميع المكابس الموجودة فى مصر والشرق الأوسط
شركة الجوهرى عنوان الريادة والتميز









شركة الجوهرى تقدم أفضل خدمات مابعد البيع لعملائها كل ما عليك الاتصال بنا على
الارقام التاليه:
002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
او زياره مدونتنا http://feedline.blogspot.com/
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
ابراج المحاربين الجديده امام بنك الاسكندريه


----------

